# A Blog/Database for FMC solves



## porkynator (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi everyone (especially fellow FMCers),

I have just started this website, where I have already posted a couple of FMC solves (some of my attempts, and official WR and ERs). The goal is to have a website to gather explained and commented FMC solution, like The Reconstruction Database, but only for Fewest Moves solves. The solves I want to collect have to be interesting in some way (low movecount, particular techniques), but the more, the better . All the solves should be well commented, like this one (I haven't written such an exhaustive comment for other solves because most of them are very old, and I don't remember what I was thinking during the solve).

I wanted this site to be a blog for two reasons:
1. Solves can be categorized by categories and tags (see the box on the right), so if someone wants to study some solves with, lets say, edges insertions they can just click on that tag.
2.* I'd love other good FMCers to contribute to the site.* I'll be posting some other people's solves if I think they are interesting, but it's better to have a solve commented by the solver himself. Imagine a site where the top FMCers regularly post their solve, just like the FMC thread, but where the solves are easier to find: amazing, isn't it?

I think that this might be a good place to study solves, useful for both beginners and advanced FMCers.

If you have any suggestion please let me know 

P.S.: I'm writing an FMC tutorial, it will be up in a few weeks (days?)


----------



## whauk (Jul 17, 2014)

I really like this idea. But please use ' instead of ’. Also how do you post solves? And what about a search function? (with options like method, moves (exactly x, less than x), solver,...)


----------



## Meneghetti (Jul 17, 2014)

That's awesome, Sebastiano! Very good content! 

I created a very similar site to gather official FMC solves from the Brazilian competitors, and it's basically the same ideia as yours:
www.menas.com.br
(the difference is that we are noobs )


----------



## porkynator (Jul 17, 2014)

whauk said:


> I really like this idea.





Meneghetti said:


> That's awesome, Sebastiano! Very good content!


Thanks!


whauk said:


> But please use ' instead of ’.


I don't get it. A grammar mistake in my post?


whauk said:


> Also how do you post solves?


You need an account (I'm quite sure any Wordpress account is fine) and I have to authorize you in some way. If you want to post something let me know and I'll do it 


whauk said:


> And what about a search function? (with options like method, moves (exactly x, less than x), solver,...)


This is a good idea; the tags system and the basic search function work nicely, but it would be cool to have some more advanced filter. I hope there's a Wordpress plugin that would make this easier.



Meneghetti said:


> I created a very similar site to gather official FMC solves from the Brazilian competitors, and it's basically the same idea as yours:
> www.menas.com.br
> (the difference is that we are noobs )


I've seen it, and I think it's one of the best cubing websites ever! Simple and clear interface and the idea of having a video for each solve is really cool.


----------



## Evan Liu (Jul 17, 2014)

porkynator said:


> I don't get it. A grammar mistake in my post?


In Unicode, those are two different characters: ' is U+0027 and ’ , which you are using, is U+2019, and (perhaps more importantly) is not recognized by alg.cubing.net as "prime". Someone more well-versed in character encoding could probably explain in more detail if needed.

Anyway, great idea for a website; I've bookmarked it. 
If you want to put more regional records on the site, the solutions for my current mean of 3 NAR are here. None of them are even sub30 though.


----------



## dbax0999 (Jul 17, 2014)

This is a really cool idea! If you are interested, it probably won't be too hard to add Roofpig applets to animate the solutions.


----------



## porkynator (Jul 17, 2014)

Evan Liu said:


> In Unicode, those are two different characters: ' is U+0027 and ’ , which you are using, is U+2019, and (perhaps more importantly) is not recognized by alg.cubing.net as "prime". Someone more well-versed in character encoding could probably explain in more detail if needed.
> 
> Anyway, great idea for a website; I've bookmarked it.
> If you want to put more regional records on the site, the solutions for my current mean of 3 NAR are here. None of them are even sub30 though.



Lol, I totally misinderstood. I'll change them. I think the problem was in copypasting into wp's editor.
I will probably post CRs despite their length 



dbax0999 said:


> This is a really cool idea! If you are interested, it probably won't be too hard to add Roofpig applets to animate the solutions.



Thanks, but I don't know how useful it would be: good FMC solution almost always include insertions, premoves and such. I might try to add it for those solves that don't though.


----------



## Me (Jul 17, 2014)

There used to be a weekly FMC contest. The site has been long offline and the data lost though.


----------



## okayama (Jul 18, 2014)

Suggestion: Some Sub-20 solutions in 1-hour


19-move solutions by Mirek Goljan and Guus Razoux Schultz (FMC 203)
18-move solution by Guus Razoux Schultz (Weekly competition 2012-20)
17-move solution by Guus Razoux Schultz (Weekly competition 2013-15)


----------



## porkynator (Jul 18, 2014)

I've fixed that prime/apostrophe thing, luckily I didn't have to change them one by one by hand.


okayama said:


> Suggestion: Some Sub-20 solutions in 1-hour
> 
> 
> 19-move solutions by Mirek Goljan and Guus Razoux Schultz (FMC 203)
> ...



I was already planning to post them :tu


----------



## mycube (Jul 18, 2014)

another 18 move solution from Marcel Peters in the German FMC competition 
scramble: F2 U2 F2 D B2 D R2 U' B2 D' U' B L U' F2 D' L R2 B' F' U'	
http://www.speedcubers.de/showthread.php?tid=4572&pid=180594#pid180594


----------



## Jimmy Liu (Jul 18, 2014)

God, I've been waiting for this so long!
Nice work, Tronto.
Also, I've gathered a lot results from The FMC thread which were from WCA competitions.
I'd like to upload them onto your website, but I don't know whether I need their permission.


----------



## porkynator (Jul 18, 2014)

I've posted every sub-20 I could find. Interestingly, 2/5 are EO-first solves.



Jimmy Liu said:


> God, I've been waiting for this so long!
> Nice work, Tronto.
> Also, I've gathered a lot results from The FMC thread which were from WCA competitions.
> I'd like to upload them onto your website, but I don't know whether I need their permission.



I thought it was fine to post solutions without asking, as long as it's clear who is the solver (I usually put it in the title). When possible I also link their original post in the forum.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 18, 2014)

Shouldn't a good reconstruction database be able to handle this?

In any case, PM me if you want fmcsolves.cubing.net


----------



## JustinJ (Jul 18, 2014)

Cubesolv.es actually does support FMC solves: http://cubesolv.es/solve/1761, there just aren't that many in there currently.

@porkynator if you're interested in working with me to get a bunch of FMC solves into cubesolv.es send me a PM  (but if you'd rather run this as a dedicated resource for them I'd understand)


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 18, 2014)

Here are two of mine that I consider quite nice.
Not as short as the ones higher up in the thread but they are nice examples of using special algs.

Scramble: F2 D2 F2 D B2 U F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L U' F L F L B' D L'

F' U' D' L' - 2x2x2
R' D R B D2 B2- siamese
R B' R' B - F2L-1
F' R' F R D R - now we're just a D' move away from two flipped edges and three twisted corners
R' D' R2 F' R' F2 D' F' D 

with cancellations: 
F' U' D' L' R' D R B D2 B2 R B' R' B F' R' F R' F' R' F2 D' F' D = 24 HTM 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?13599-The-FMC-thread&p=696573&viewfull=1#post696573



Using the corner flip T-perm (R2 [R F R', u2]) F' to solve 2E3C incl a twisted corner in just 14 moves 

scramble L B U2 R' F2 U F' U' F' L R F L' D' U L B' F' L2 F' L' U' B2 L2 R2

premove B2
U' B2 U2 - square
B'. L'- 2x2x3
at . insert F for better continuation
U2 F' U F U' - leaves edge swap and 3 corners of which one is twisted
U' - set up move (cancels)
D' L D' B2 U R' U' B2 D2 L' - corner twist T-perm
U - undo set up leaves 3 corners
U' L D L' U L D' L'- 3-cycle cancels 5 moves D2 L' U U' L D = D'
B2 - undo premove

final solution: U' B2 U2 B' F L' U2 F' U F U2 D' L D' B2 U R' U' B2 D' L' U L D' L'B2 = 26 HTM

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?13599-The-FMC-thread&p=691791&viewfull=1#post691791


----------



## porkynator (Jul 19, 2014)

Lucas Garron said:


> Shouldn't a good reconstruction database be able to handle this?
> 
> In any case, PM me if you want fmcsolves.cubing.net



Yes, but I thought it would be nice to have one for FMC only; for example, an in-deep analysis/comment can be very useful (many of the solves currently up don't have one, but that's because they aren't recent solves, so I couldn't remember what I was thinking or other solutions I had found). Imo FMC solves feel like an exception, since they aren't actual reconstructions, but more like explanations; and there's no video nor TPS stuff.



JustinJ said:


> Cubesolv.es actually does support FMC solves: http://cubesolv.es/solve/1761, there just aren't that many in there currently.
> 
> @porkynator if you're interested in working with me to get a bunch of FMC solves into cubesolv.es send me a PM  (but if you'd rather run this as a dedicated resource for them I'd understand)



I'd be happy to help, I have bookmarked some official solves I have found in the FMC thread (I'm going through it from the start for the second time now, a few pages per day); but for the reasons stated above I'd also like to keep my website 
What do you think about unofficial FMC solves on cubesolv.es?



Cubenovice said:


> [..]



Nice solves, I think I'll post them; it would be really nice if you could write a short comment for each where you explain how you have found each step, why you have chosen to (ie) build some block instead of another and if you explored other starts; but I know it can be hard to do so for solves that are years old, so don't mind wasting your time if you just can't remember


----------



## porkynator (Aug 17, 2014)

Update: the site has moved to http://fmcsolves.cubing.net/.
Thanks to Lucas!


----------



## EMI (Aug 17, 2014)

Cubenovice said:


> Using the corner flip T-perm (R2 [R F R', u2]) F'


Nice alg, I'd really like to see more of these 10 move 2+2 algs. They can come quite handy if you have parity I think.


----------



## porkynator (Aug 23, 2014)

Added and Advanced Search Function. It needs to be improved and I will work on that, but for now you can search solves by *solver*,* length* and using extra key words.


----------



## okayama (Sep 1, 2014)

This is a domino-reduction solve by me, and discussion about it, if you're interested.
Guus said the scramble is hard for 1-hour solve.

EDIT: This is an EO-first solution in official.


----------



## porkynator (Sep 1, 2014)

okayama said:


> This is a domino-reduction solve by me, and discussion about it, if you're interested.
> Guus said the scramble is hard for 1-hour solve.
> 
> EDIT: This is an EO-first solution in official.



Thanks, I've published them now 
I had bookmarked the second one, but I had missed the first (and very interesting!) one while scanning the FMC Thread.


----------



## Prakhar (Sep 28, 2014)

Would you like to add my solve in weekly FMC scramble 40.
Scramble- D2 F2 U' R' D2 L' B' U' L2 F R B R' U' B' D2 U' L' U L'
Solution- R' B2 R B R B' R' B' R' B2 R2 U' B2 U B' F2 L B2 D' L D2 U' F2 (23 HTM) On Inverse
F2 U D2 L' D B2 L' F2 //2x2x3 [8/8]
B U' B2 U //F2L-1 [4/12]
R2 B R B'+ R //L3E [5/17]
Insert at + - B R' B R B R B R' B' R' B2
Another start-
On inverse
Premove- B'
F2 U D2 L' B2 D L' F2 B2// F2L-1
First, I found a psuedo F2L-1 in 9 moves(10 including premove). But it left 0 edges oriented. So I continued to this. F2L-1 to L3E was pure luck. But as quoted by Erik Akkerdijk "Getting lucky is not a crime"


----------

